
VLC media player has been downloaded 3 billion times - jmsflknr
https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/10/vlc-passes-3-billion-downloads-will-get-airplay-support-and-improved-vr-features-soon/
======
gruturo
I have a huge amount of respect for them, for having refused the very
substantial (7-8 figures) amount of money they got offered to bundle
crapware/spyware with it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15372048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15372048)

------
RileyJames
I’ve been loving the iOS VLC player.

I have no qualms with the app, but the network tabs leads me to believe it has
lots of features I never utilise, primarily because I’m not sure how.

Primarily I’m talking about the streams and downloads features.

Obviously, it’s a media player. I don’t expect it to provide the links for
these features, but my big question is always, what’s 3rd party sites or apps
do provide vlc compatible stream/download links.

Are there sites / apps for this? If not, it seems like a huge opportunity for
iOS considering how locked down those kinds of download / stream features
seems to be in general.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
And they stood up for all those users when scummy people came around to buy
access to those computers!

------
dirtylowprofile
Their MobileVLCKit is a huge help on our projects too.

------
cordonbleu
a complicated program, its far more than a media player! to say its a media
player is to say a diamond is a shiny thing with no other use. thanx for the
post and support.

~~~
NoPicklez
Do you mind elaborating on what else it can do apart from being a media
player?

Just for someone who uses the software daily, I'd like to know more!

~~~
cordonbleu
VLC is a transcoder and will convert from one format to another, or from one
stream container to another. VLC will capture and record a stream as well as
restream. VLC will record whatever media or stream is being played. VLC has
web interfaces to remotely access and controll the [VLC] application.

[http://www.videolan.org/](http://www.videolan.org/)

[http://www.videolan.org/support/faq.html](http://www.videolan.org/support/faq.html)

